# Watermelon Shoes!? Hm... I WANT THEM!!! :D



## BloodMittens (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you Stylefrizz.com for the picture

I'm sorry... but I am DYING for the regular slip on pair of these shoes!! I am a vans fanatic. I have the Flamingo, Angry Stars and Taxi checkerboard shoes, and these are going to be NO different. I love a good slip on... and these are TOO cute.

What are your thoughts?

Would you ever wear these around?

I might be the only odd ball walking around Chicago with these babies on


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 21, 2009)

I Love Them!!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 21, 2009)

If they were sold in India, I would've been the first one spotted with those on


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 21, 2009)

Hahaha I love them - they are pretty creative. Wouldn't wear em - not my style - but they are cool


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Cute!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 21, 2009)

i'm more of a nikes girl... but damn, i may have to cheat on my nikes for the authentics. they are GORGEOUS!


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 21, 2009)

They're so cute! I'd definitely wear them


----------



## User35 (Mar 21, 2009)

it says "fruits collection" I wanna see the rest of the fruits !


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_it says "fruits collection" I wanna see the rest of the fruits !_

 
There's supposed to be Orange Slice shoes too! D: I"M IN LOVE!


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_There's supposed to be Orange Slice shoes too! D: I"M IN LOVE!_

 
Orange slice!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







They are so mine! I love oranges


----------



## Breanne Angelo (Mar 21, 2009)

Cute!! They remind me of picnics and summer.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 21, 2009)

They made me giggle.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow haha, they seem super yummy!
I love Vans, If I see these Im going to buy them!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 21, 2009)

Hehe, those shoes make me smile. Unfortunately, I think my style must be more "serious" because if I wore those I'm sure my friends would wonder what changed in my life. But, I would love to see them on people that can pull them off.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2009)

Those shoes are adorable.  I don't know if I could pull them off but I would totally try.  Are they out in stores now?


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Those shoes are adorable.  I don't know if I could pull them off but I would totally try.  Are they out in stores now?_

 
Nope, they're not out yet. They should be soon, because it's supposed to be a line launched in Spring 2009. So I'm guessing April or May. They have a pic of Audrey Kitching wearing them:





Picture from Music Community Band photos music videos journals and interviews - Buzznet


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 22, 2009)

I Need Those In My Life!!!


----------



## zzoester (Apr 2, 2009)

oooh I like the third style. Those are very cool!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 3, 2009)

Those are hot! I would def rock those


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 9, 2009)

Those are REALLY awesome. I wanna get a pair for my sister and my cousin.


----------



## COBI (Apr 9, 2009)

Image from shinymedia.blogs.com

And Nike is apparently doing cherries: Nollie: New 2009 spring sneakers: cherry, watermelon, apple and orange kicks from Vans & Nike


----------



## concertina (Apr 9, 2009)

Quirky and fun; the perfect summer shoe!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 9, 2009)

Good thing only the Watermelon Shows appeal to me


----------

